
Why Duke Killed the Durham-Orange Light Rail Project - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2019/03/durham-light-rail-duke-gotriangle-transit-research-triangle/584839/
======
DrScump
They were going to hit up the Federal government for _almost half the cost_
but not even _apply_ for that in the first 20 years of planning?

~~~
Gibbon1
That would be a bit crazy because the line for funding is about 15-20 years
long. Seriously ten years ago Gov Christie killed the replacement train
tunnels between New Jersey and New York and it took ten years to get them
refunded. And then President Trump killed that.

~~~
DrScump

      That would be a bit crazy because the line for funding is about 15-20 years long. 
    

_Exactly!_ Yet they hadn't even _applied yet_. Quoting: "an application to the
Federal Transit Administration was due _this spring_ for federal funding of
$1.25 billion"

